# is Rhodiola + SSRI not good?



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

I read that Rhodiola Rosea is an inhibitor for MAO A and B.

While taking SSRIs, it is recommended not to take MAOI.

But I coudnt find any literature that said that you shouldnt take Rhodiola along with SSRI.

Does anybody have any info on this?


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm trying this atm, Rhodiola Rosea and 20 mg Fluoxetine. There's really no problem doing this, as I have the feeling Rosea doesn't inhibit enough MAO-A to really get a good serotonin boost. It does seem to do pretty well for MAO-B though. This might vary with brand, so be careful nonetheless.


----------



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

I've been doing this for about half a year and it has been completely safe.. plus my pscyhiatrist told me that I could take it


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

that is good info.
what brand of rhodiola are you all taking. I heard Jarrows is the best


----------



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Im taking Solaray. I didnt realize that the brand made a difference, I thought Rhodiola was Rhodiola. Are you taking Jarrows? Let me know how that goes


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

I havent tried it yet. I am looking for people's feedback.

i heard about different kinds of Rhodiola . one that grow in siberia and those that grow in china, scandinavia etc.
it seems the siberian variety is the best. 

I guess the brand that uses siberian rhodiola would be better. also different brands might have different levels of purity.

just guessing.

Anyway I will ask for solaray or jarrows next time I go to the herb shop


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

just got gaia herbs brand of rhodiola. Never heard of it before, but the sales woman was pushing it. lets see if was a waste or not. Hopefully it works.


----------



## jxtengyue (Sep 2, 2010)

I think this could be safe, i used to do this like you but no bad reaction at all.

The effect of Rhodiola rosea is familar with Ginseng, even more useful than Ginseng.


----------

